# Hungry Coyete



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Guy swears couple times in video. Turn the volume off if you don't want to hear it. Brave Coyete


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqVE9qfg7yI


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

I watched the video and kept saying 'what an idiot!' Who the heck runs away from a predator? Then you turn into prey for them. I would of just stood my ground. Never seen a coyote before but I guess it's better to run into them instead of a wolf - not sure if the wolf would back off so many times with that teasing.


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

Wolf would never do that. Wolves hate people, taste too. lol


----------



## mmacleod75 (Apr 7, 2012)

seems kind of like the guy had encounters with that coyote in the past and almost like it was somewhat used to him. Why would you call it over to you and stick your hand out to it. Also when it was going at his boot you could tell he was laying down...who does that? Either the guy is a real idiot or that coyote is very used to people and the man that made this wasn't overly concerned about it hurting him. Beautiful animal though...I'd be scared silly it that was me


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Roushbabe said:


> I watched the video and kept saying 'what an idiot!' Who the heck runs away from a predator? Then you turn into prey for them. I would of just stood my ground. Never seen a coyote before but I guess it's better to run into them instead of a wolf - not sure if the wolf would back off so many times with that teasing.


I didn't see the part where he ran away. He let him chew on his boot several times, and just stood there.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Nairb said:


> I didn't see the part where he ran away. He let him chew on his boot several times, and just stood there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Parts of the video are him running backwards (I think he does it twice - first is at 20 seconds and then at 2:28) and the video gets all shaky and that's when the coyote runs after him. That's what I meant by 'running away'


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I would never allow this from ANY coyote or wild animal. I would of put a stop to this, a coyote that goes up to people like this is a dangerous coyote and one thats better off dead. Sorry, harsh but true. What if that was a kid....


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Personally, I think this coyote has been somewhat habituated to the guys at this camp. To me it looked like play. This footage to me is amazing, they sure are beautiful creatures.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

I actually reposted this video on my FB, my friends found it amazing. Although a potentially dangerous situation, this was a once in a life time moment for this guy, and what a great memory to have.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am not going to make any comments about the intelligence of the video taker.. but the coyote sure is pretty~!


----------

